

Why so Siri-ous? - nickfrost
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/16/iphone-siri/

======
nickfrost
"So if the stuff Siri is doing is old, and if others did do it FIRST, then why
is everyone so damn excited about the feature?"

Thoughts?

~~~
yanw
Marketing.

~~~
emehrkay
Is that it? Only marketing? Could Apple had not made something simple that
existed before?

Would you mind showing us some Siri-like, grammar recognition and all, that
existed before and people failed to get excited about?

~~~
mkross
How about the version of Siri that existed before being subsumed by Apple? I
had never heard of it, though it seems that the tech was relatively the same.

~~~
jamesrcole
From what I've heard the earlier version didn't have the same level of
integration with other apps

